# Vitamin Water Lawsuit



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

U.S. group Sues Coke Over VitaminWater Health Claims NEW YORK (Reuters) – A U.S. consumer group said on Thursday it filed a class action lawsuit against Coca-Cola Co, accusing the company of making deceptive health claims about its Vitaminwater beverages. The lawsuit, filed on Wednesday in U.S. District Court in the Northern District of California, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

